# barrel belly



## grass (Feb 28, 2009)

i was told from a friend that my calves had what they use to call barrel belly......what is barrel belly? i was just thinking the were looking fat and healthy


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 28, 2009)

"barrel belly" could mean anything from having a hay belly to a full belly from eating a lot of forage and milk.  And I would agree that it is a sign of health...although if there's a slight bulge on the left side of the calf (looking from the rear) I'd be worried..because that's the sign of bloat.  But it doesn't sound like you have that anyway.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 28, 2009)

Sometimes it refers to the build of the calf. Some calves are rounder in the stomach than others.


----------



## grass (Mar 1, 2009)

he had me thinking they sick or something just because  they looked fat. i have been fallowing all the feeding recommendations that have read on here...3 to 6 lbs of steer feed a day and all the hay they can eat


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 1, 2009)

If your really concerned, post a pic here and we can tell you what we think but, it's probably one of the reasons already given to you on this thread.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 1, 2009)

What does their haircoat look like?  Is it shiny and slick, or dull and discolored?  It could be that they are carrying a load of internal parasites, and this sometimes causes them to have a big belly.  They need to eat much more when they are wormy, and this causes them to have large bellies.  Even with eating all this feed and hay, they often are thin, and their haircoat is dull and shaggy looking when loaded up with parasites.

Take a fecal sample, and have your vet analyze it for worm load.  Or, just give them a dose of Ivomec or Dectomax pour on.  Won't hurt them, and doesn't cost as much as a vet will charge you for the sample.  I use Dectomax, cause it lasts 30-40 days.  Both Dectomax and Ivomec will also take care of external parasites.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 1, 2009)

Barrel belly in a Jersey is what we would call hay-belly.  What kind of hay is he getting?  Baby Jerseys should be getting the best quality you can buy.  You can cheapen up on the hay after 6 months or so, but the first 6 months of a calf's life, you should be pouring $$ into it in great feed for the best growth.
I think the haybelly comes more from eating large quantities of roughage trying to get the nutrition out of it.   Sometimes they grow out of haybelly. Sometimes they don't.
Definitely check the hair coat for softness and worm it if necessary.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay. I think a pic would be helpful! There is hay belly where only the stomach is rounded. And then there's barrel belly where it's the rib cage and stomach-they blend together evenly, at least that is how they are here. If the rib cage is included it's the build of the calf. If it's just the stomach than it's due to the feeding.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 2, 2009)

barrek belly is what we call grass or hay belly.an calves get that sometmes from eating alot of hay or grass at a young age.they will grow out of it in time.


----------

